# Food, fluoride question



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

I was diagnosed with papillary thyroid cancer on Sept 10 and had a TT on Oct 17. I think I am one of the fortunate ones who had a great surgeon and a great recovery (no pain at incision, only a sore throat, was driving 6 days later, back to work after 2 1/2 weeks and am feeling great!).

I am on 150 mcg Synthroid and my first bloodwork results looked good (don't know numbers) according to my surgeon. RAI still to be determined.

I know I can't have calcium supplements within 4 hours of taking Synthroid, but does that mean I can't have milk with breakfast? I love cereal for breakfast but I've been avoiding milk in the morning just in case. I also know to avoid large amounts of high fiber foods, but what is considered high fiber (how many grams per serving?).
I also read somewhere that I should avoid toothpaste with fluoride. Does this sound right to anyone?

I plan to meet with the dietician on staff at my endos office, but wanted to get some thoughts on milk, fiber, fluoride before I can see her.
Thanks!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

My instructions that I got from my Endo for my Synthroid says stay away from everything for at least 30 minutes after taking meds. I can only have water. So to my understanding you can still have milk. I take my Synthroid at 0450 and then go back to sleep. That way when I get up for the day I am not limited on what I can have and I can have coffee right when I get up.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You can have milk, just avoid calcium supplements. I wait an hour before eating anything.


----------

